# Aboard Starship Skipooter



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Aboard Starship Skipooter

​*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see all the boys together on this outer space adventure! 
I see Scooter has taught the robot dog to hold the Snickers bar for him!


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Helm take us out at warp 6. Which direction Captain Scooter? Why towards the millet of course, now engage


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



It's great to see all the boys together on this outer space adventure! 
I see Scooter has taught the robot dog to hold the Snickers bar for him! 

Click to expand...

Ana,
You found one of the Snickers really quickly!!



wwdragon said:



Helm take us out at warp 6. Which direction Captain Scooter? Why towards the millet of course, now engage 

Click to expand...

 :laugh: Great commentary, Barry!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Since you mentioned there's more than one, I just spotted the second bar. It's on Skipper's chair, on the right armrest!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Well done! You are the winner of 52 caramel points. 
Oops - I mean Karma points. *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's cool! Maybe they wonder if there are living strange cyber budgies outside of planet Earth!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *Well done! You are the winner of 52 caramel points.
> Oops - I mean Karma points. *


Haha, thanks for the "caramels"!


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

nuxi said:


> That's cool! Maybe they wonder if there are living strange cyber budgies outside of planet Earth!


Budgie Borg????


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha! Team Skipooter is definitely in total charge of space exploration - confident, good looking, and well supplied with the necessities of life; (although, if that robot dog is programmed to simulate a real dog, he is not going to relinquish that Snickers bar without a fight). If this should occur, the whole mission could be in jeopardy, while the spaceship tips back and forth in the ensuing mayhem...*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Great work Deb. A Star Trek Theme... Scooter you better chase that robot dog around the ship to get your snickers bar back looks like he has a good grip on it.. With all of that flying the boys will need the snickers bar for a chocolate break.. You sure have your eye on the snickers bar ..HELP RUNAWAY SNICKERS BAR..... Skipper and Scooter are on a mission to fight the aliens off...Also good to see Sunny and Sparky joining in on the adventures to.....


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The Starship Enterprise is now powered with dilithium crystals, and snicker's bar's...:laughing1:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*abord*

Where are the snikers for the rest of the crew? That will be a real compromise to get the ship back on course. Enjoy the Mission guys!! Jo Ann


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

My girls have been munching on something and won't show or tell me what! So, I wonder if the boys DID stop by (secretly of course) and left the snickers meant for the crew for a couple of their most ardent fans instead.. :speechless-smiley-0:speechless-smiley-0:laugh:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

HA HA now Miss Faery Bee what about we that are upside down, or according to you on the other side? We haven't got a chance of scoring points with those eagle eyes of the far side crew !!! While you all sleep we are keeping control. Great to see the team are in control of our future.:budgie:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

_The following preview has been approved by the MPAA for ALL AUDIENCES

(Voice-over narration by Leonard Nimoy to an all too familiar Trekkie theme)

"Space - the final frontier. These are the voyages of a new generation of Trekkies (much smaller in stature) but no less courageous, intelligent, and adventurous than their predecessors...to go boldly where no man (nor bird) has gone before!" _

"Hey Skipper, opps...I mean Capt Kirk, the Klingon Armada is fast approaching and we need to engage the warp drive to evade or arm the photon torpedoes to defend now!" - Scooter as Lt Commander Montgomery SCOOTY

"We shall not run away from any ugly and stinking Klingons for as long as I'm in command! Arm all photon torps and plasma cannons to engage, MR.SUNNU!" - Skipper as Capt Kirk giving orders with firm authority...as usual

"Aye aye Skip, oops...I mean Capt. All weapons armed and counter measures deployed!" - Sunny as LT HIKARU SUNNU (the Asian dude)

"I would strongly advise against engaging all weapon or propulsion systems until the reactor has stabilized, having just exited one warp. My calculations of the probability of a reactor meltdown in this scenario is..." - Sparky as the highly intelligent Vulcan budgie MR.SPARK (the one with pointy ears)

_Can this daring new Enterprise crew survive the Klingon onslaught and make safe passage back to Federation space? More importantly - Will this new adventure score big at the box office to warrant more epic sequels, mass merchandising, revive the Trek franchise, and elevate Skipooters' wealth and fame boldly beyond any movie star in history?

Find out at a theater this Christmas...when it takes on the 'other' multi-billion dollar 'space movie/cash cow'!:laughing: _


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Skipooter and Spunny look like they're prepared for sure to deal with inter-galactic assaults! 

I think Scooter is wondering where that robot dog is taking his midnight snack!  

Nick, your comment was wonderful :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


nuxi said:



That's cool! Maybe they wonder if there are living strange cyber budgies outside of planet Earth!

Click to expand...

There could be! :wow:


aluz said:



Haha, thanks for the "caramels"! 

Click to expand...

You are most welcome - sorry they weren't double caramel chunk Kit Kats! 


wwdragon said:



Budgie Borg???? 

Click to expand...

:laughing:


SPBudgie said:



Ha Ha! Team Skipooter is definitely in total charge of space exploration - confident, good looking, and well supplied with the necessities of life; (although, if that robot dog is programmed to simulate a real dog, he is not going to relinquish that Snickers bar without a fight). If this should occur, the whole mission could be in jeopardy, while the spaceship tips back and forth in the ensuing mayhem...

Click to expand...

I think Scooter sent his Rup (robot-pup) to fetch the Snickers for him but 'Ruppy' just walked right on by with it hoping for a game of "chase". 


LynandIndigo said:



Great work Deb. A Star Trek Theme... Scooter you better chase that robot dog around the ship to get your snickers bar back looks like he has a good grip on it.. With all of that flying the boys will need the snickers bar for a chocolate break.. You sure have your eye on the snickers bar ..HELP RUNAWAY SNICKERS BAR..... Skipper and Scooter are on a mission to fight the aliens off...Also good to see Sunny and Sparky joining in on the adventures to.....

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lyn -Did you find the second Snickers Bar in the picture as well? 


Jonah said:



The Starship Enterprise is now powered with dilithium crystals, and snickers bars...:laughing1:

Click to expand...

Snickers - the new fuel for Space Travel! :laugh:


Jo Ann said:



Where are the snickers for the rest of the crew? That will be a real compromise to get the ship back on course. Enjoy the Mission guys!! Jo Ann

Click to expand...

Something tells me at least one (if not more) of the crew must have a secret stash on board. :spy:


jrook said:



My girls have been munching on something and won't show or tell me what! So, I wonder if the boys DID stop by (secretly of course) and left the snickers meant for the crew for a couple of their most ardent fans instead.. :speechless-smiley-0:speechless-smiley-0:laugh:

Click to expand...

 The boys definitely like to keep their fans happy, Judy, and it's quite possible they stopped by to see your girls on their way to Starship Skipooter! :wave:


Pretty boy said:



HA HA now Miss Faery Bee what about we that are upside down, or according to you on the other side? We haven't got a chance of scoring points with those eagle eyes of the far side crew !!! While you all sleep we are keeping control. Great to see the team are in control of our future.:budgie:

Click to expand...

The time difference does create challenges. :rolleyes; I'll have to get Team Skipooter engaged with that problem to see if there is a way to overcome the problem.

Got it! :jumping:
REQUEST FOR FUTURE ADVENTURES
Everyone PLEASE refrain from giving away the location(s) of any hidden Snickers Bar(s) located in Skipooter's adventures. 
Answers will be accepted only through Private Message. 
This change will allow me to award winners in BOTH the Northern and the Southern Hemispheres. 


Jedikeet said:



The following preview has been approved by the MPAA for ALL AUDIENCES
Voice-over narration by Leonard Nimoy to an all too familiar Trekkie theme)
"Space - the final frontier. These are the voyages of a new generation of Trekkies (much smaller in stature) but no less courageous, intelligent, and adventurous than their predecessors...to go boldly where no man (nor bird) has gone before!" 
Can this daring new Enterprise crew survive the Klingon onslaught and make safe passage back to Federation space? More importantly - Will this new adventure score big at the box office to warrant more epic sequels, mass merchandising, revive the Trek franchise, and elevate Skipooters' wealth and fame boldly beyond any movie star in history?
Find out at a theater this Christmas...when it takes on the 'other' multi-billion dollar 'space movie/cash cow'!:laughing: 

Click to expand...

 Skipooter 's mission to protect budgies everywhere is what drives them to venture to places where nobudgie has gone before! 
Amazingly inventive and entertaining commentary, Nick. I totally enjoyed it! 


StarlingWings said:



Skipooter and Spunny look like they're prepared for sure to deal with inter-galactic assaults! 
I think Scooter is wondering where that robot dog is taking his midnight snack!  
Nick, your comment was wonderful :laughing:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star! Skipooter ensures our world rests easy under their watch. *


----------

